

Ask HN: Spokeo + Reputation Defender: Different halves of a coin? - fooboo

Spokeo seems to have partnered with ReputationDefender. See http://www.spokeo.com/privacy<p>Seems somewhat unethnical in a "We aggregate info about you but you can pay to remove it" way...
======
hobart
But aren't they two different companies? I believe anyone can request removal
from Spokeo for free. RD seems to remove from more people databases than just
Spokeo -- kind of a "premium" removal...

